# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  كيف لا أحزن وقد كانت هدايتي على يديه ...

## مجنونة و تجنن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

قصة تائب


- قال الشاب :
لم أكم قد بلغت الثلاثينحينما أنجبت زوجتي أول أبنائي.
ما زلت أذكر تلك الليلة .
كنت سهران مع الشلة في إحدى الشاليهات. 
كانت سهرة حمراء بمعنى الكلمة -والعياذ بالله كما يقولون - ..
أذكر ليلتها أني أضحكتهم كثيرً .
كنت أمتلك موهبة عجيبة في التقليد .
بإمكاني تغيير نبرة صوتي حتى تصبح قريبة من صوت الشخص الذي أسخر منه .
كنت أسخر من هذا وذاك .
لم يسلم أحد مني .
حتى شلتي .
صار بعض أصحابي يتجنبني كي يسلم من لساني وتعليقاتي اللاذعة .

تلك الليلة سخرت من رجلٍ أعمى رأيته يتسولُ في السوق .
والأدهى أني وضعت قدمي أمامه ليتعثّر ..
تعثّر الرجل وانطلقت ضحكتي مدوية في السوق .... 

عدت إلى بيتي متأخرً .
وجدتُ زوجتي في انتظاري .
كانت في حالةٍ يُرْثَى لها .
قالت لي:أين كنت .
قلتُ ساخرً : في المريخ .
وأكملت بذات السخرية كنتُ عندَ أصحابي بالطبع .

كانت في حالةٍ يرثى لها .
قالت والعَبْرَةُ تخنقها : أنا تعبةٌ جدا والظاهر أنّ موعد ولادتي قد سار وشيكً .
سقطت دمعةٌ صامتةٌ على جبينها .
أحسستُ أني أهملتها كثيرً .
كان المفروض أن أهتم بها وأُقَلِّلَ من سهراتي .
خاصةً أنها في شهرها التاسع .
قاست زوجتي الآلامَ يومً وليلةً في المستشفى حتى رأى طفلي النور .

ولما كنتُ في المستشفى ساعتها تركتُ رقم هاتف المنزل وخرجت طالبً أن يتصلوا بي .
حتى أعلموني الخبر .
ففعلا اتصلوا بي ليزفوا لي نبأ قدوم سالم .
وحين وصلتُ للمستشفى طُلِبَ مني أن أُراجِعَ الطبيبة .
قلتُ : أيُ طبيبة؟!! .

المهمُ أن أرى ابني الآن .

قالوا : لا بد من مراجعة الطبيبة ..

فأجابتني موظفةُ الاستقبال بحزن .....

وصُضِمْتُ عندما علمتُ أن ابني به تشوهٌ شديدٌ في عينيه ومعاقٌ في بصره

.
.
.
.تذكرتُ المتسول وقلت: سبحان الله 
كما تدينُ تُدَان .

لم تحزن زوجتي .
كانت مؤمنة .
وبقضاء الله راضية .
ولطالما نصحتني وطلبت مني أن أكف عن تقليد الآخرين .
كلا, هي لا تسميه تقليدً بل تسميه غيبة .
ومعها كلُ الحق. .
لم أكن أهتم بسالم كثيرً .
اعتبرتُهُ غيرَ موجودٍ في المنزل .
حين يشتدُ بكاؤه أهرب إلى الصالة لأنام فيها .
كانت زوجتي تهتمُ به كثيرً وتحبه .
لحظة: لا تظنوا أني أكرهه .
لكني لم أستطع أن أحبه .
أقامت زوجتي احتفالً عندما خطى خطواته الأولى .
وحين أكمل سنته الثانية .
اكتشفنا أنه أعرج. .
كلما زدتُ ابتعادً عنه .
زادت زوجتي حبً وتعلقً بسالم . 
حتى بعد أن أنجبت عمرً وخالدً .
مضت السنوات وكنت لهيً غافلً .
غرتني الدنيا وما فيها .
كنتُ كاللعبة في يد رفقة السوء .
مع أني كنتُ أظنُ أني أنا مَن يلعبُ عليهم .
لم تيأس زوجتي من إصلاحي .
كانت دائمً تدعو لي بالهداية .
لم تغضب من تصرفاتي الطائشة أو إهمالي لسالم واهتمامي باخوته .
كبر سالم .
ولم أُمانِع عندما طلبت زوجتي تسجيله في إحدى المدارس الخاصة بالمعاقين .
لم أكن أحس بمرور السنوات .
أيامي سواء .
ليلي ونهاري .
عملٌ ونوم .
طعامٌ وسهر .
حتى ذلك اليوم .
كان يوم الجمعة .
استيقظت الساعة الحادية عشرة ظهرً .
أقول ما يزالُ الوقت مبكرً .
لكن لا يهم .
أخذتُ دُشًّ سريعً . .
لبستُ وتعطرتُ وهممتُ بالخروج .
استوقفني منظره .
منظر سالم
كان يبكي بحرقة .
إنها المرةُ الأولى التي أرى فيها سالم يبكي مذ كان صغيرً .
أأخرج أم أرى مما يشكو سالم؟ .
قلتُ لا كيف أخرج وأتركهُ في هذه الحالة!! .
أهو الفضول ؟ .
أم الشفقة ؟ .
لا يهم .
سألتهُ: لماذا تبكي يا سالم؟ .
حين سمع صوتي توقف .
بدأ يتحسس ما حوله .
ما به يا ترى؟ . 
اكتشفتُ أن ابني يهرب مني .
الآن أحسستُ به!!!! .
أين كنتُ منذ عشر سنوات؟؟؟؟ .
تبعته .
كان قد دخل غرفته .
رفض أنيخبرني في البداية سبب بكائه .
وتحت إسراري عرفتُ السبب .
تأخر عليه شقيقه عمر الذي اعتاد أن يرسله إلى المسجد .
اليوم هو الجمعة .
خاف سالم ألّا يجد مكانً في الصف الأول .
نادى والدته لكن لا مجيبَ حينها .
حينها وضعتُ يدي على فمه .
كأني أطلب منه أن يكف عن حديثه .
حينها بكيت.
بكيتُ يا سالم.
ولا أدري مالذي دفعني لأقول له:.
سالم لا تحزن.
هل تعلم مَ سيرافقك اليوم إلى المسجد؟.
أجاب سالم : أكيد عمر.
ليتني أعلم إلى أين ذهب!!.
قلتُ : لا يا سالم .
أنا مَن سيرافقك.
أنا مَن سيرافقك.
استغرب سالم .
ولم يصدق.
وظن أنني أسخر منه.
وعاد إلى بكائه.
مسحتُ دموعه بيدي.
وأمسكتُ بيده.
أردتُ أن أرسله بالسيارة.
رفض قائلاً :.
أبي المسجد قريب أريد أن أخطو إلى المسجد فأنا أحتسب كل خطوة أخطوها إلى المسجد

اما انا.. أنا لا أذكر متى آخرُ مرة دخلتُ فيها المسجد.
ولا أذكر آخر مرة سجدتُ فيها لله سجدة.
هي المرة الأولى التي أشعرُ فيها بالخوف والندم.
الندم على ما فرطتُ في السنوات الماضية.
ومع أن المسجد كان مليئً بالمصلين .
إلا أنني وجدتُ لسالمً مكانً في الصف الأول.
استمعنا لخطبة الجمعة معا .
وصلَّيتُ بجانبه.
بعد انتهاء الصلاة .
طلب مني سالم مصحفً.
استغربت : كيف سيقرأ وهو أعمى؟!!.
هذا ما تردد في نفسي .
ولم أصرّح به خوفً من جرح مشاعره.
طلب مني أن أفتحالمصحف على سورة الكهف.
نفذتُ ما طلب.
وضع المصحف أمامه وبدأ يقرأ سورة الكهف.
يا الله إنه يحفظ سورة الكهف كاملة وعن ظهر غيب.
خجلتُ من نفسي.
أحسست برعشة في أوصالي.
قرأتُ وقرأت .
دعوتُ الله أن يغفر لي ويهديني.
هذه المرة أنا الذي بكى.
بكيتُ حزنً وندمً على ما فرطت .
ولم أشعر إلا بيد حنونة تمسح عني دموعي.
لقد كان سالم يمسح دموعي ويهدئ من خاطري.
عدنا إلى المنزل .
كانت زوجتي قلقةً كثيرً على سالم.
لكن قلقها تحول إلى فرح عندما علمت أني صليتُ الجمعة مع سالم.
منذ ذلك اليوم لم تفتني صلاة الجماعة في المسجد.
هجرتُ رفقاء السوء .
وتعرفتُ برفقة صالحة عرفتها في المسجد.
ذقتُ طعم الإيمان.
عرفتُ منهم أشياءً ألهتني عن الدنيا.
لم أفوت حلقة ذكر .
أو قيام.
ختمتُ القرآن عدة مراتٍ في شهر.
وأنا نفسُ الشخصِ الذي هجره سنوات.
رطّبتُ لساني بالذكر لعل الله أن يغفر لي غيبتي وسخريتي من الناس.
أحسستُ أني أكثرُ قربً من أسرتي.
اختفت نظراتُ الخوفِ والشفقة التي كانت تطل من عيون زوجتي.
الابتسامة ما عادت تفارق وجه ابني سالم.
مَن يرى سالم يظنه مَلَكَ الدنيا وما فيها.
حمدتُ اللهَ كثيرً وصليتُ له على نعمه.
ذات يوم قررتُ أنا وأصحابي الذهاب إلى إحدى المناطق البعيدة في برامجَ دعوية مع مؤسسة خيرية.
ترددتُ في الذهاب.
استخرتُ الله.
واستشرتُ زوجتي.
توقعتُ أن ترفض .
لكن حصل العكس.
فرحت كثيرً .
بل شجعتني.
حين أخبرتُ سالم عزمي على الذهاب فرح كثيرً.
وأحاط جسمي بذراعيه الصغيرين .
ووالله لو كان طويل القامةِ مثلي لما توانا عن تقبيل رأسي.
بعدها توكلتُ على الله وقدمتُ طلبً بأجازةٍ مفتوحةٍ بدونِ مرتب.
والحمد لله.
جاءت الموافقةُ بسرعة.
أسرع مما تصورتُ.
تغيبتُ عن البيت ثلاثة أشهر.
كنتُ خلال تلك الفترة أتصل كلما سنحت لي الفرصة بزوجتي .
أحدثُ أبنائي .
لقد اشتقتُ لهم كثيرً.
لكني اشتقتُ أكثر لسالم.
تمنيتُ سماعَ صوته.
هو الوحيد الذي لم يحدثني منذ سافرت.
إما أن يكون في المدرسة أو المسجد ساعة اتصالي بهم.
كلما أحدث زوجتي أطلب منها أن تبلغه سلامي وتقبِّلَه.
كانت تضحك حينما تسمعني أقول هذا الكلام.
إلا آخر مرة هاتفتها فيها .
لم أسمع ضحكتها المتوقعة.
تغير صوتها وقالت إن شاء الله.
أخيرً عدتُ إلى المنزل.
تمنيتُ أن يفتح سالمٌ لي الباب.
لكن فوجئتُ بابني خالد الذي لم يتجاوز الرابعة.
حملته بين ذراعي وهو يصيح .
بابا بابا بابا .
انقبض صدري عندما دخلتُ البيت.
استعذتُ بالله.
سعدت زوجتي بقدومي ..
لكن هناك شيءٌ قد تغيرَ فيها.
تأملتها جيدً.
إنها نظراتُ الحزنِ التي ما كانت تفارقها عادت مرة ثانية إلى عينيها.
سألتها ما بكِ؟.
قالت لا شيء.
هكذا ردت.
فجأة : تذكرتُ مَن نسيته للحظات .
قلتُ لها أين سالم؟.
خفضت رأسها ولم تجبني.
لم أسمع حينها سوى صوت ابني خالد .
الذي ما زال يرن في أذني حتى هذه اللحظة.
قال أبي : إن سالم راح عند الله في الجنة.
أبي : إن سالم راح إلى الله في الجنة.
لم تتمالك زوجتي الموقف.
أجهشت بالبكاء.
وخرجت من الغرفة.
عرفتُ بعدها أن سالم أصابته حما قبل موعد مجيئي بأسبوعين.
أخذته زوجتي للمستشفى.
لازمته يومين.
وبعد ذلك فارقته الحما حين فارقت روحه الجسد.
أحسستُ أن ما حدث ابتلاءٌ واختبارٌ من الله.
أجل إنه اختبار.
وَإَيُّ اختبار.
صبرتُ على مصابي .
وحمدتُ الله الذي لا يحمدُ على مكروه سواه.
ما زلتُ أحس بيده تمسح دموعي.
وذراعه تحيطني.
كم حزنتُ على سالم الأعمى الأعرج.
لم يكن أعمى...
لم يكن أعمى..
أنا مَن كنتُ أعمى..
حين انسقتُ وراء رفقة السوء.
ولم يكن سالم أعرج.. لأنه استطاع أن يسلك طريق الإيمان رغم كل شيء.

لا زلتُ أتذكر كلماته وهو يقول ::
إن الله ذو رحمة واسعة.
سالم الذي امتنعتُ يومً عن حبه اكتشفتُ أني أحبه أكثر من إخوانه.
بكيتُ كثيرً .
وما زلتُ حزينً.
كيف لا أحزن وقد كانت هدايتي على يديه.
اللهم تقبل سالم في رحمتك.
اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات.
...

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## مريم الفهد

مشكورة وجزامكي الله الف خير

----------


## ام انان

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ...

----------


## الأمل موجود@

تقطع قلبي سبحان الله ، يزاج الله خير فعلا أحيانا تصير أشياء في حياتنا أنظن أنها سوء حظ ولكن نكتشف أنها سبب هدايه والتقرب من الله

----------


## عَسَلْ

يا الله يتني قشعررررييرة قوية وانا اقرى القصة .. 
مؤثرررة بطريقة ما تخيلتها 

يا الله ..... يزاج الله خير

----------


## munamoor

*مع أني قريت القصة مرات و مرات بس في كل مرة أقراها 
سبحان الله تدمع عيوني 

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة*

----------


## بنت الملحم

هذه قصه الشيخ خالد الراشد أنا قرأتها في احد المنتديات

----------

